# Good old Maori Ingenuity



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

3 Maori and 3 Aussies 
Good old Maori Ingenuity......................... 


Three Australians and three Maori's are travelling by train to a Rugby match at the World Cup in England. 

At the station, the three Aussies each buy a ticket and watch as the three Maori's buy just one ticket between them.


How are the three of you going to travel on only one ticket?" asks one of the Aussies. 

"Watch and learn bro," answers one of the Maori's .
They all board the train. 

The Aussies take their respective seats but all three Maori's cram into a toilet and close the door behind them.
Shortly after the train has departed, the conductor comes around collecting tickets. 

He knocks on the toilet door and says, "Ticket please."
The door opens just a crack and a single arm emerges with a ticket in hand. 

The conductor takes it and moves on.


The Aussies see this and agree it was quite a clever idea. 

So after the game, they decide to copy the Maori's on the return trip and save some money (being clever with money, and all that).
When they get to the station, they buy a single ticket for the return trip. 

To their astonishment, the Maori's don't buy a ticket at all!!


How are you going to travel without a ticket?" says one perplexed Aussie.
"Watch and learn bro ," answers a Maori .
When they board the train the three Aussies cram into a toilet and soon after the three Maori's cram into another nearby. 

The train departs.Shortly afterwards, one of the Maori's leaves the toilet and walks over to the toilet where the Aussies are hiding. 

He knocks on the door and says, "Ticket please."


----------

